# Aldeburgh - Parking on the Sea Wall



## Tringy

ALDEBURGH - Parking on the Sea Wall
As many of you have read in previous posts Aldeburgh is trying to stop Motorhomes parking on the sea wall stating various reasons. They intend putting up signs in the next few days to say they intend for this to start in June. I hope that many of you like me will put up a fight for this is just not right. I have written to the eadt ( east anglia daily telegraph ) web address http://www.eadt.co.uk type in Aldeburgh in their search page and you can read many comments that have been posted there. Also you can e-mail [email protected] she is the district council member who has taken this action. I hope as many of you as possible complain as the things that have been written about us Motorhomers are just not true and she needs to be told this by as many people as possible. Unless of coarse you are one of those people that supposedly empties their toilet in the sea!!! Don't forget by printing this in the daily paper she tars us all with the same brush.


----------



## Tringy

This is what I wrote to the paper don't forget even if you don't want to overnight there, you will find it hard to park anywhere as basically they are saying Motorhomers not welcome in Aldeburgh.

Am I right in thnking that Motorhomes and their occupants are now not going to be welcome in Aldeburgh at all, because if we come to visit such a small town where will all the Motorhomes be able to park. Perhaps we will all have to park in the high street all day ( can you imagine what chaos this will cause ) We do visit now and again because my husband is a sea fisherman and we are also members of the National Trust. Please tell me where else other than clogging up the Town centre will we be able to park. Will banning Motorhomes actually be legal as we are all taxed, and Insured as private cars, and pay our taxes the same as anybody else. As for us damaging the road it's a joke we drive to where we park have a day or 2 visiting the town, eating the local fish and chips then leave. Unlike all the 4x4 vehicles that race up and down the road all day. Are these also going to be banned ! What about all the poor fishermen that come from far and wide, are they really just going to be able to fish from 9 - 5. ( Or whatever time the road is supposedly going to close ). Why on earth don't the council in Aldeburgh get their act together and take advantage of their beauty spot, they could charge £5 for an overnight stay, and put in an Elsan point. The money they would get and also the money taken in the town would be more than enough to pay for the upkeep of the road. When we go abroad the local towns are only to pleased to see the Motorhomer and always try to accomodate us as they are aware of the money they can make. If Aldeburgh go ahead with their plans the only people to lose out will be them as all the toffs only go their a few weekend of the year while we Motorhomers go there the whole year through and as far as I am concerned this must be their bread & Butter income. 
Anita Tring

:evil: :twisted: :x :evil: :twisted: 
:twisted: :evil: :x :twisted: :evil:


----------



## sallytrafic

My email sent this evening

I am currently on my way around the complete coast of mainland Britain in my motorhome (motorcaravan - call it what you will) I understand that I won't be able to park in Aldeburgh. So will this major coastal venue have to be ignored by me and my readers? Or at best mentioned as a place not to take a motorhome. I don't understand why, as we approach a recession you are not welcoming motorhomes and the considerable spending power that we command into your resorts. I call this a short sighted approach which contrasts greatly with the attitude in mainland Europe. Not all councils are this head in the sand, Canterbury for example positively welcome us.


----------



## sirgraham

Hi all, I have just sent an email to falicity expressing mu disgust in her and her council for even thinking about stopping mh to come to her town These people should not be on the council (don't they go on short breakes or holiday's) 8) 8)


----------



## sirgraham

Hi all, I have just sent an email to falicity expressing my disgust in her and her council for even thinking about stopping mh to come to her town These people should not be on the council (don't they go on short breaks or holiday's) 8) 8)


----------



## 04HBG

I find it very sad that small time councillors can ban motorhomes whenever they like, usually its because one or more has a vested interest in a local camping ground.
Unfortunately not only Aldebrugh are doing just that but also Barmouth in west Wales and also to some extent Red Ken has done so in London with his crazy charges, if this keeps up then motorhomes will have nowhere to go in the UK.
It is time we started to object strongly to this erosion to our rights, we pay road tax and fuel duty just like anybody else and should have the right to park just like a car. I am sure the problem is exagerated to suit a few mindless jealous individuals, why dont they get a life and start to learn the benefits to their local economy the motorhomes bring in. 
The French learnt a long time ago that it is of benefit to small villages etc and have developed a very good aires system, the suggestion of putting in a elsan point and charging a reasonable fee is sensible and would benefit the local economy.


----------



## 90487

I have just fired an e-mail off to EADT.

I also remined them that Bury St Edmunds was actively welcoming M/H's. (Ok it was only parking spaces but it is still in the same county.

Web Page Name
Carol


----------



## Codfinger

*Aldeburgh*

We went to Aldeburgh last bank hol w/e we drove for 5 hours to get there had a great time enjoying the beach,walks,fishing and looking around town we spent upwards of £100 during our stay. On our return I took the trouble to e-mail and thank the lady in question at the Aldeburgh council for allowing motorhomers to stay overnight and I even congratulated her on the open minded council (I live in Poole Dorset which is NOT motorhome friendly) How wrong I was, I did wonder why I got no reply from her!!!! I expect she is an incomer who has got a foot in on the council???


----------



## Telbell

Emails gone to the Councillor and copy to the paper


----------



## EdsMH

Tringy

Do you have links that take one to their proposals?

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

*Emails Sent*

Found what I needed so have sent the following to councillor and local paper:

Dear Ms Bromage

I have recently heard that proposals have been put forward to restrict motorhome useage of existing parking spots (Aldburgh) based on wholly erroneous prejudices and mis information.

I am both amazed and appalled that a council and its members could take such a shortsighted approach. Motorhoming is a fast growing pastime which is also much more environmentally beneficial than holidaying by aeroplane. We love the Suffolk coast and spending our money in the local community and businesses when we visit as a family of five in our motorhome. Other than the short term visual impact of a mobile white box we leave no other impact on the surrounding environment as we are fully self sufficient. Once at the stopping place we use bicycles or public transport to get around. So please explain why you would wish to remove the small free parking opportunities and make it more difficult for our family and others to visit and bring employment and commerce to your area.

Perhaps you should review the approach of the French and Germans to motorhomes as they recognise the generally affluent nature of that community and actively encourage visits. The system of Aires and Stellplatz respectively are fantastic and keep small communities benefiting from tourist Euros and are generally free or a token charge. Some excellent UK councils now understand this and now provide dedicated motorhome parking, again to encourage tourism eg Canterbury and Herne Bay

If you continue with such a short sighted approach then we will be striking your location off our list of places to go and will take our money elsewhere. I have copied the local paper in to this email so that they are aware of this foolish approach. I am also pretty sure that the local community will remove councillors from office at their earliest opportunity who make a mess of the local economy.

Yours 

I hope it helps but councils have mostly lost their way and no longer see themselves as public servants. They now have a tendency to operate more like monopoly businesses with lip service being paid to consultation.

Regards

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

Bump

Anyone else prepared to write and complain? 23,000 opportunities...


----------



## 108526

Done mine, We should write to Gordy now about fuel costs


----------



## Telbell

> We should write to Gordy now about fuel costs


...or do a "French" and arrange a "Stack"...on *their *side of the channel on *their *Bank Holidays!


----------



## EdsMH

Zoe68

Good idea but in labours case actions speak louder than words as was shown with their petitions site.

Telbell

I suspect the French will have Le Stack their side as well.....  

Ed


----------



## 90487

EdsMH said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone else prepared to write and complain? 23,000 opportunities...


If you go to the news article news article here You can view some of the comments. Also if you hover yer mouse over the reporters name it gives you his e-mail address 8) Perhaps a note to him also....... what about a follow up report? mailto:[email protected]

Carol


----------



## mrbluesky

hi
just joined wildcampers forum site and they are talking about the same thing seems that yachties are taking the brunt of the blame :? :? 
but yachties are similar animals to motorhomers
they have the same problems with finding places to stay overnight 
insurance, battery power, tv, satellite, engines all the same and probably more with the safety issues involved in cruising the high seas !!
i know as i was one a few years ago (sorry that was for my AA meeting)
we used to own a fantastic 34ft yacht but changed over to the dark side due to family and mooring fees 
sorry for the rant but snotty yachties are not the problem    
cheers
drew

ps this rant could be due to stress of footie :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdsMH

Carol

Thanks for link and I have sent to specific reporter.

Ed


----------



## Voxdicentis

*Aldeburgh parking*

My tuppenceworth:

My Dear Felicity Bromage,

Having just learned that you apparently intend to prevent motorhome parking in Aldeburgh, I can only add my support to the numerous communications you will surely have had expressing dismay and bewilderment at this extraordinary decision. Motorhome owners are, by and large, older and more responsible citizens; we pay our road tax and insurance and if there are reports of environmental abuse by some, it is a tiny minority - we should not all be tarred with the same brush! As has been pointed out, in France and Germany the hobby of Motorhoming is seen as a positive opportuning for tourism, and there are literally thousands of sites for us. In fact, most of us would welcome paying for the use of a small dedicated site with facilities, rather than overnighting on the street or the beach. This would indeed generate good local revenue, the only outlay for which would be a patch of tarmac, some hedges and a drain. Please reconsider; I can't help feeling that prejudice plays a large part in this - prove me wrong!

Yours sincerely,

Keith Owen.


----------



## annetony

My comment added to the others

I think that banning motorhomes from Aldeburgh is a bad move. As for the emptying of toilet cassettes in the sea, I have never heard anything so ridiculous, we as motorhomers are responsible people who care more for the enviroment that you realise, and would never do what we have been accused of, if we are not welcome then we wont spend our money with you, we will go somewhere else. as for 60 motorhomes in one night, how long is the sea wall??. I was planning to tour around your area in October but I think not now, we will go somewhere more motorhome friendly, and spend our money there

Anne


----------



## 112506

Not best pleased about this but I can't say it wasn't on the cards. If you take the pee for long enough it will be taken away from you.

This spot is an amazing place to spend the day spot of lunch on the beach sit in the sun watch the world go by, it is the best spot for miles and it was totally free.

So why do you have to abuse it. Why do you have to make it your free holiday destination?
I will tell you why, it is because you are cheap skates. 
You would rather spoil everyone's pleasure just to save a few bob. Camp sites are in abundance in this area, in fact there is a very nice one lass that a mile away.

I'm sure that you will come back with all this cr- about the freedom the choice, we don't leave litter, we are so good for the environment we keep the town going with our riches etc. etc. That is nonsense. You are cheap skates and very selfish to boot.

I could tell you a lot of stories about this abuse, huge Ridicules Vehicles taking up five car spaces for weeks at a time with their beach frontage sealed off to stop normal visitors from walking through their declared pitch. "Cheapskates"

You have not only spoiled it for the day visitors, you have spoilt it for the fishermen that stay over, you have spoiled it for the poor unfortunate males that only have a small van as a home and have relied on this area for their normality. I do hope you are very satisfied you have done a good job.
I travel this coast a great deal, I have no doubt that I will see you spoiling the next freebie.*[marq=up]*


----------



## sallytrafic

LarryB said:


> Not best pleased about this but I can't say it wasn't on the cards. If you take the pee for long enough it will be taken away from you.
> 
> This spot is an amazing place to spend the day spot of lunch on the beach sit in the sun watch the world go by, it is the best spot for miles and it was totally free.
> 
> So why do you have to abuse it. Why do you have to make it your free holiday destination?
> I will tell you why, it is because you are cheap skates.
> You would rather spoil everyone's pleasure just to save a few bob. Camp sites are in abundance in this area, in fact there is a very nice one lass that a mile away.
> 
> I'm sure that you will come back with all this cr- about the freedom the choice, we don't leave litter, we are so good for the environment we keep the town going with our riches etc. etc. That is nonsense. You are cheap skates and very selfish to boot.
> 
> I could tell you a lot of stories about this abuse, huge Ridicules Vehicles taking up five car spaces for weeks at a time with their beach frontage sealed off to stop normal visitors from walking through their declared pitch. "Cheapskates"
> 
> You have not only spoiled it for the day visitors, you have spoilt it for the fishermen that stay over, you have spoiled it for the poor unfortunate males that only have a small van as a home and have relied on this area for their normality. I do hope you are very satisfied you have done a good job.
> I travel this coast a great deal, I have no doubt that I will see you spoiling the next freebie.*[marq=up]*


If what you say is true LarryB then I don't condone that at all. For me its not about 'free' in money but 'free' in spirit and making it a holiday destination for days on end is not in the spirit of that at all. Thinking about it LarryB's scenario is not that unlikely given what has happened in Portugal for example.


----------



## 112506

Don’t get me wrong Frank I wouldn’t condemn your philosophy in any way, in fact I totally agree with it. I am not against a wild stop over, but always show respect and discretion to the area and the other users. 
We don’t always fancy the conformity of a site, sometimes all sites are full, or as you say the freedom of spirit, but all that is a world away from putting down your claim and taking over the area from all others until you decide you have had enough just because it is free. I have seen it in Europe and in the end laws are passed for the majority not the minority. This group can huff and puff as much as they like but they won’t blow that majority away.
Good luck with the trip by the way and don’t give Aldeburgh a miss it is a real gem. And dont leave Suffolk without a breakfast at Felixstowe Ferry talk about the place that time forgot.
LarryB


----------



## ingram

LarryB said:


> Not best pleased about this but I can't say it wasn't on the cards. If you take the pee for long enough it will be taken away from you. <snipped>


This is, as far as one can see from the press article etc., not about overnighting / camping / taking over the place. It is about banning parking of motorhomes 24hrs a day .... so what are you on about?

H


----------



## bognormike

I can understand the argument about "camping" there (not knowing the place...), and if people are spending days on end there, I think I would have a problem if I was "local". However, to ban motorhomes entirely, including normal daytime parking is completely over the top and unnecessary. All that's needed is a change to the regulations to stop overnight camping, or limit parking to a specific time. That way, motorhomers who want to go there & visit can park up & avail themselves of the local facilities, and then go to a site or somewhere else to park up for the night. :roll:


----------



## 112506

Ingram quotes .... so what are you on about?

Hello ingram 
I have been visiting the town for 40 years, have a number of friends in Leiston, Aldeburgh and Thorpe Ness. This is not a recent decision by the minority it has been on the cards for a couple of years. The geography of the town is not suited for large motor homes, the only way in and out is via the high street that is very narrow in places. For whatever reasons the majority of local voters “rate payers” just don’t like motor homes.
What I am on about Ingram is you are your own biggest enemy, abuse a towns good will and it will crack a nut with a sledge hammer which it would appear to have done here.
The towns economy is thriving it is packed with middle class hotel visitors every day of the year, because the town is responsibly managed. It is kept as a traditional Suffolk town, no slot machines no clip joints and now no motor homes.
Sorry Mike but I really don’t think that their economy will suffer too much.


----------



## tonyt

I really do wonder about the legality of such a move. I know local authorities have a pretty free hand in making local bye laws but do they really have the power to ban the presence of a selective group of vehicles?
These vehicles are after all, licenced and road legal and presumably have as much right to be on that particular stretch of public highway as any other vehicle.
Could the local authoruty, if they chose to do so, ban the presence of milk floats, blue cars, invalid vehicles or whatever took their fancy?

This is not rhetorical - I would really like to know how far their powers extend.


----------



## 90487

_"I have been visiting the town for 40 years, have a number of friends in Leiston, Aldeburgh and Thorpe Ness." _

Not Hoteliers are they? 

"_This is not a recent decision by the minority it has been on the cards for a couple of years. The geography of the town is not suited for large motor homes, the only way in and out is via the high street that is very narrow in places. For whatever reasons the majority of local voters "rate payers" just don't like motor homes. "_

Yet, they manage to get their beer deliveries, council bin wagons and tour buses around easily enough? A lot of coastal towns (I'm from Cornwall) have access issues. Apart from a height barrier at the access to the town how will a parking ban on the seawall stop M/H's from driving into and around the town? Besides we don't all drive large M/H's.

_"What I am on about Ingram is you are your own biggest enemy, abuse a towns good will and it will crack a nut with a sledge hammer which it would appear to have done here." _

Over reacted more like it because of pressure by hoteliers and B+B's no doubt.

_"The towns economy is thriving it is packed with middle class hotel visitors every day of the year, because the town is responsibly managed. It is kept as a traditional Suffolk town, no slot machines no clip joints and now no motor homes. "_

:lol: Apart from the traditional workers 8O Suffolk has a large population of exploited immigrant workers, but that is convieniently kept a bit quiet.

_"I really don't think that their economy will suffer too much."_

You are probably right.

Carol


----------



## Tringy

Hi All
Sorry I haven't answered your replies but I have been busy getting ready to go guess where, correct, we are off to Aldeburgh tomorrow and I have e-mailed Ms Bromage and given her an invite to come and see us over the weekend. I will keep you posted on the outcome but I won't hold my breath.
As for LarryB's comments that we are all cheapskates this couldn't be further from the truth. We have actually been to the suggested campsite on the opposite side of town and apart from being a rip of at £27.50 a night it was a [email protected]*! hole when we went there a few years ago. Also this is a caravan site which we as motorhomers do not actually need as we are completely self sufficient, so why on earth should we pay the stupid site fees for things that we don't need.

Anyway wherever you all go this Bank Holiday I hope you all have a great time.

Tringy


----------



## EdsMH

I suspect LarryB is the cheap skate....

Appears and joins on the 22nd, has 5 wind up posts and then..?

I wish I could control my scepticism but we have been getting quite a few 5 post wind up merchants recently


----------



## gaspode

Hi EdsMH

Take a look here to confirm your suspicions:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-429156.html#429156

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdsMH

Gaspode

Thanks for that ...he could not even get his great friend DSG or is that DGS's call sign right.  

What is it with these sad people that they have nothing to really contribute.......

Upside on this topic though is that the press contact responded and will be running some of the letters. Let's hope it helps.

Ed


----------



## 113123

hi 
this is my first post on this forum, bear with me
i'm local to suffolk and a until now i have been a very regular visitor to adleburgh
i've yet to write to the council about the now lack of camping on the beach, but i will when i can find the right words
there are a couple of other reasons i've heard about, as to why it's now been banned
some scrote was seen emptying his chemical toilet into the sea, i'd like to personally knock who ever that was to the ground

they've said the motor home owners on occasion have left the place in a mess, i think they meant some of the (fishermen), every every time i've been there, i've always picked up all the rubbish that's been scattered on the beach infront of where i've been camped, a lot of the rubbish is down to fishermen, knots of line, hooks etc etc
when i'm there i consider it my home from home, and treat it as such, i don't have rubbish laying about at home, there's no need to leave a mess

another reason they gave was the fact that aldeburgh was mentioned on a free camping website, and they gave that as a reason for so many motor homes turning up weekly

every time i've been there, all the food drink etc etc i consume there has been bought there, i've been a regular in the cinema, bought local art from the galleries

i think now the decision has been made, they'll not overturn it 

no matter how many people write and tell them they've made an error

do any other forum members, remember back 25 or so years there, a walk past the martello tower there used to be some narrow gauge rail tracks, and at least one cart that could be pushed along the tracks
i guess over the years, someone decided it shouldn't be there any longer, as we can't find it anymore

anyone else remember it, i'd be interested to see if anyone else remembers it


----------



## WSandME

Again and again, this poxy country - no I'll retract that - the poxy people who "run" this once-great country resort to easy "fixes": Someone wearing red misbehaves - ban red clothes &c...

Perhaps we should take a leaf out of the French book and blockade Aldeburgh - and any other place that "bans" motorhomes? We could employ the old "Private Eye in WH Smiths*" tactic: Turn up en-masse to show how many of us there are. Go to all the shops, fill your trolleys and baskets to the brim, run up the total at the till, then say: "Sorry, as it appears the people you elected to run Aldeburgh don't want me here, I can't in all conscience continue with this transaction".

*I'm sure some will remember the time when WH Smiths refused to carry Private Eye?


----------



## 112202

And no problems anymore... :twisted:


----------



## Chascass

My e-mail sent

Charlie


----------



## 107120

We are another very disappointed couple from Suffolk who bought our motorhome 8 months ago inspired to do so by our visits to Aldeburgh and seeing you all up there week in week out. We have frequented at least once a month since then and have never seen abuse, excessive m/homes or any litter from our fraternity. 
We are furious at this legislation and would welcome and support any action that could be taken to reverse it. We did stay at the car park the other end of the front , just along from the boating pond a few weeks ago as there was no restriction on overnight parking at the time. Not sure if they will get some unfriendly sign put up too.
I am all for a park in down the High street, but i wonder if the local traders have had any input into this decision.

My letter too is on its way to EADT.

Lets not give up on this one. How many people are able to get to Aldeburgh this Sunday to discuss this . Maybe we could all meet at the car park before the said location early.
Best regards Ian and Tracey


----------



## 110868

We too are relatively new to motorhoming. We live in Norfolk and have much enjoyed our visits to Aldburgh in the past. 

There is a particularly good restaurant where we have promised ourselves an evening meal one day. We have also bought from the galleries in the past. 

We find it too tiring now to make the journey both ways, plus enjoy the area, one of our main reasons for buying our motorhome. 

Aldburgh was one of the places on our list to stopover. What a shame we'll have to cross it off.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I will compose and send an email tomorrow, we noticed in Cromer last week that there was nowhere for us to park..............I intended to go to the town centre to buy seafood and also meat, as it was I ended up buying steak etc in Ludham, and the seafood from a mobile unit on a layby.


----------



## Malc

Cromer...
large car park opposite Rail Station (Cadogan Road/Beach Road) Rainbow store (fairly large size)off Holt Road near Rail Station. Lay-by large enough for 10 Mh`s near N Norfolk Council Offices on A149, not too far to walk to town.
Hope this helps if you revisit.
Malc


----------



## Codfinger

*Aldeburgh*

Does anyone know if the parking ban is being enforced on the sea wall at Aldeburgh?


----------



## 105720

*Aldeburgh Seawall*

Hi,

Spoke to one of our customers with a motorhome today and they have confirmed that there are no signs in place. There were also a fair number of MH on the seawall.

regards
Michael


----------



## EdsMH

Michael

That is good news. I guess the question is, did the council drop the plan or is it just taking time whilst they get the signs made and the official order in place?

How can we find out

Ed


----------



## buttons

In an earlier post someone had witnessed the signs being erected. I made a point of looking for signs last weekend. I could see no signs erected or in the process of being erected. Where did they go?


----------



## Hampshireman

Email broadside delivered to her


----------



## passionwagon

buttons said:


> In an earlier post someone had witnessed the signs being erected. I made a point of looking for signs last weekend. I could see no signs erected or in the process of being erected. Where did they go?


 8O If the area in question is part of the public highway then Suffolk CC must display in subject the area the proposed order for comments from interested parties. Only after these have been considered can such an order be implemented.Suggest any Suffolk members ask the CC traffic orders section if any such is planned :!:


----------



## suffolkian

We visited Aldeburgh this weekend for what we hoped would be a relaxing weekend with the dogs. Not so. Signs have been erected banning motorhomes on the sea track leading to the Martello tower.

So that's it then, or is it? Was there ever any consultation, did the council give formal notice of it's intentions?

As an aside a panel van - no sign outwardly of it being a conversion, but obviously being used to sleep in- was parked on the road leading to the marina, and guess what, the occupant empied a washing up bowl of dirty water onto the grass verge!!!!!!! 

A sad day indeed.

ps our Avatar photo was taken at Aldeburgh in Feruary this year.


----------



## sallytrafic

'Motorised Caravan' not a description enshrined in law I think. When my coast trip gets me there (in late 2009 or 2010) I think I shall ignore it unless its being policed by a cowboy parking company. I have had experience with that particular councils legal interpretations in the past and have found them wanting. 

You know for all the press comment has anyone bothered to take a photo showing these motorhomes hunkered down for the night.

If we were French 30 of us would just take our motorhomes and blockade the town. Or drive very slowly in convoy.

Looking at the picture again I reckon they must have copied suffolkian's van as the model for a 'motorised caravan'.


----------



## buttons

A number of south coast restrictions describe any vehicle with facilities for cooking, others use height barriers, some the threat of clamping. In my mind this will deter most from parking whatever the legal aspects are. 
This is not France and if you get a ticket or clamp then you are on your own. Aldeburgh camp sites will become the safer option for those that really want to visit this town "for something other than the free parking". Others will find somewhere else that hasn't put the barrier up "yet". 
The problem is, in putting a blanket ban effects those of us that enjoy a couple of hours on the sea wall, as all car users do. 
If the problem is camping on the sea wall would it not be realistic to ban over night parking as some councils have introduced. This would keep the quoted benefits to the town and keep the camp sites happy too. 

This wont stop me from visiting Aldeburgh, will it stop you I wonder?


----------



## buttons

Tringy said:


> This is what I wrote to the paper don't forget even if you don't want to overnight there, you will find it hard to park anywhere as basically they are saying Motorhomers not welcome in Aldeburgh.
> 
> Am I right in thnking that Motorhomes and their occupants are now not going to be welcome in Aldeburgh at all, because if we come to visit such a small town where will all the Motorhomes be able to park. Perhaps we will all have to park in the high street all day ( can you imagine what chaos this will cause ) We do visit now and again because my husband is a sea fisherman and we are also members of the National Trust. Please tell me where else other than clogging up the Town centre will we be able to park. Will banning Motorhomes actually be legal as we are all taxed, and Insured as private cars, and pay our taxes the same as anybody else. As for us damaging the road it's a joke we drive to where we park have a day or 2 visiting the town, eating the local fish and chips then leave. Unlike all the 4x4 vehicles that race up and down the road all day. Are these also going to be banned ! What about all the poor fishermen that come from far and wide, are they really just going to be able to fish from 9 - 5. ( Or whatever time the road is supposedly going to close ). Why on earth don't the council in Aldeburgh get their act together and take advantage of their beauty spot, they could charge £5 for an overnight stay, and put in an Elsan point. The money they would get and also the money taken in the town would be more than enough to pay for the upkeep of the road. When we go abroad the local towns are only to pleased to see the Motorhomer and always try to accomodate us as they are aware of the money they can make. If Aldeburgh go ahead with their plans the only people to lose out will be them as all the toffs only go their a few weekend of the year while we Motorhomers go there the whole year through and as far as I am concerned this must be their bread & Butter income.
> Anita Tring
> 
> :evil: :twisted: :x :evil: :twisted:
> :twisted: :evil: :x :twisted: :evil:


HoHoHo.....Welcome to the real world, Why would Aldeburgh council charge just £5 for what is a far nicer site than the one that is less that half a mile away charging £24 a night. 
Have you visited Swanage recently, legal or not they have barred all vehicles with cooking facilities from parking in the town. Try getting around that one. 
Toffs or not they maintain a thriving economy in the towm. They visit seven eleven, they pay high prices for hotel and all of their food and facilities for the duration of their stay in the town. 
Now if you were to upset them then the town would come to its knees. Motorhomes nah... I dont think the town would change that much. 
I think that you will have to do as the toffs do and pay your £24 on a camp site or take a hotel break. 
The fish and chips shops could do with a few less standing outside. Over rated over priced and too many customers.


----------



## 113123

it WILL stop me from visiting the town again
i've been going there for 25 years + 
i spoke to a policeman there late friday night, he was bound by the law, to act against campers there, but he did not see why it was necessary, he thought it to be a waste of time, but he has to do his job and enforce the signs ( i think he might be a camper owner ) he also agreed that the majority of the rubbish on the beach was due to the fisherfolk
IMO there should be a sign on the A12 stating that there is no longer camping allowed on the sea wall, it would at least save camper owner wasting 14 miles worth of diesel, driving in there only to find that they have to turn around and go and find somewhere else
a great shame

perhaps in a year or two when they figure it's no less noisy and the sea wall gets just as damaged they might remember the friendly camper van owner and allow them to return to the beach, wishful thinking i know

watching a couple of 4x4 owners try to see who could drive the furthest up the side of the sea wall, they should be excluded from visiting there, as they'll do far more damage to the wall that anyone else would


----------



## buttons

dink said:


> it would at least save camper owner wasting 14 miles worth of diesel, driving in there only to find that they have to turn around and go and find somewhere else


Why turn around and leave dink, stay on one of the perfectly good camp sites in or around the town. What is the reason for your visit the town or just to get free parking?


----------



## 113123

buttons said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would at least save camper owner wasting 14 miles worth of diesel, driving in there only to find that they have to turn around and go and find somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> Why turn around and leave dink, stay on one of the perfectly good camp sites in or around the town. What is the reason for your visit the town or just to get free parking?
Click to expand...

you previously mentioned £24 8O a night camping, i'm sorry but they can kiss my hairy arse
i'm probably a cheapstate, to date i've yet to pay for a capsite, in this country or any other i've traveled to

i've been a regular visitar to adleburgh for 25 years +, it's time for me to be finding new campervan friendly places
and new places to eat fish n chips


----------



## buttons

*Re: Emails Sent*



EdsMH said:


> Found what I needed so have sent the following to councillor and local paper:Regards
> 
> Ed


I think that communicating with Ms Bromage directly is a waste of effort. You know what her opinion is and she won't change that opinion without pressure from her fellow councillors or from public interest. 
Suffolk council has a formal complaints process that will guarantee a response. Would it not be a better idea to get all fellow motor homers to channel their concerns through this route? At least it will open up the debate and start two way dialogues. 
Can I suggest that you get on your soap box and drum up some interest and support in getting this decision reversed. Don't forget that many campers live and vote in Suffolk 
Sad to say that you will have to move away from this forum to get the debate under way though as the majority of members here have probably used up their five posts already. 
Attached is a link to the complaint team.

http://www.suffolkcoastal.gov.uk/YourCouncil/ContactUs/Feedback/


----------



## Annsman

According to the item on this topic in Septembers' Pract. MH. It is because vans are causing pot holes in the road when they turn round and the sea wall can't take any more otherwise it will all collapse and we all be drownded in the massive tidal wave produced as 4000 motorhomers camping for free fall into the sea!  

Well the bit about the pot holes was true anyway!

There is no point in protesting to any local authority in this country anyway. Once the decision has been taken they ain't going to change it back. There will be a reason, but because it most likely involves councillors and camp site owners sharing the same genetic database they will vote with their own reasons not for a democratic one.

Halton Borough Council closed down an award winning Tourist Information Centre with no public consultation, not even the staff, supposedly to save the £30,000 running costs. They gave the job to the "One Stop Shop" where the staff with absolutely no tourist knowledge then rang up the people who used to work in the TIC for advice! 

They lost about £12,000 in revenue from the TIC, who sold tickets and souveniers etc., moved 2 committed and highly trained staff to other jobs and closed a building that the council owned to build and equip a new one, then at the end of the financial year the department running the "1 stop shop" billed the Promotions & Tourism Department for £25,000 for providing a service their department should run!! 

Not a single councillor questioned this brilliant money saving plan!

They're all in it for the expences and to further their political careers, no matter what party they serve, so don't expect any changes any day soon.


----------



## 108526

What about my road tax, will I get a small refund when reaching these towns. Is the town now a private town, I have no idea how this can be enforced unless it is private, and if this is the way of things to come, I think we need a massive reduction in our road tax costs! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## 107088

Apparently road tax, or Road Fund Licence or even Vehicle Excise licence is a tax to keep a motorvehicle on the road. Dont recall anywhere the RFL being a permit to park where an owner feels like it, regardless of the local legislation, 

How many threads do you see regarding speed....

I was driving at 35mph and got a ticket...is the post

Well the law says 30, so tough, shouldnt have been speeding...comes the reply;

What makes the prohibition against parking a motorhome in certain places any less law. Or is it because, like so many, to some folks the only law worth obeying is the one that suits our purpose?


----------



## WSandME

> _IMO there should be a sign on the A12 stating that there is no longer camping allowed on the sea wall, it would at least save camper owner wasting 14 miles worth of diesel, driving in there only to find that they have to turn around and go and find somewhere else
> a great shame _


We've just returned from 4 weeks in France. There, many towns had signs on entry saying that Motorhomes and Camping were "regulated" and to refer to the Town Hall.

The difference?

Most of those towns provided an Aire for Motorhomes - many of them free, some even with free electricity. Even the pay-for ones were invariably less than €7 per night, more often €3 or €4.

Having said that, I did enquire at one Tourist Information office next to the Aire what the locals thought of the Aire. I was told that the businesses were happy, but others were not too happy that so much of "their" parking was taken. Oh, and the lady then proceeded to tell me of an alternative "which not many people know about because it's hidden from the main road - beautiful spot on the river bank". We took her advice :~)


----------



## suffolkian

This article appeared in the East Anglian Daily Times on Thursday.

Aldeburgh motorhome ban anger
08 August 2008 | 06:54

RICHARD SMITH

Rubbish collected at Slaughden 
MOTORHOME owners have reacted angrily to claims they are responsible for damaging a sea wall at Aldeburgh and indulging in anti-social behaviour.

Suffolk Coastal District Council has introduced new legislation to stop the large vehicle parking day and night at Slaughden after complaints that owners empty chemical toilets in the sea, block coastal views and damage the sea wall.

They are allowed to park on the lower level at Slaughden Quay during the day.

The district council will review the impact of the new measures with Aldeburgh Town Council later this year and take into account the reaction of motorhome owners.

There was an angry backlash prior to the erection of signs and this has continued with motorhome owners believing that they have been unfairly singled out.

April and Peter Martin, of Swavesey, near Cambridge, have visited Aldeburgh for 10 years and stayed overnight in their vehicle on the sea wall.

They admit that the number of motor caravans has ''vastly increased'' and that there are a few people who abuse the privilege of parking there.

''However, to ban all motor caravans from using the area even during daylight hours is discriminating against a whole section of society.

''There must be a precedent here in that this area has allowed motor caravans to stay overnight for many years. Our parents used to come and stay over 30 years ago.

''Families often meet on the sea wall, grandparents in a motor caravan, children and grandchildren in cars so they can have a family day, picnic etc, using the motor caravan as a base from which they can make drinks, cook food etc.'' said Mr and Mrs Martin.

They have called for alternative measures to be introduced, including a pricing tariff which would allow a 24-hour stay.

The couple said it was unfair that only motorhome owners were banned - ''A big 4x4 can do as much, if not more damage, to the surface as a motor caravan.

''We are not blocking anyone's view. There are no houses along this stretch so, unless the seagulls have complained, we cannot see that we are doing any harm.

''Obviously, our money is not good enough for Aldeburgh, you do not wish us to come and spend time in the town and support local businesses,'' they added.

Suffolk Coastal says the visitors should consider using caravan and campsites.

It will be interesting to see if the council publish their findings to the 'reacton of motorhome owners'.

As an aside, when we did visit Aldeburgh last weekend, the town was buzzing with what I assumed to be traditional holiday trade, so I don't suppose the loss of 30 or so motorhomers is going to unduly affect the Aldeburgh coffers.

Ian


----------



## sallytrafic

Aldeburgh got no money from me and by all accounts the £24 a night camp site ain't up to much. My van looks a little like a panel van to a first glance so I took great delight in going to all the places that my 'motorised caravan' wasn't allowed, to take pictures. By the way someone should tell who ever ordered the signs that a prohibition notice normally has a diagonal line over the picture. To someone who doesn't read English the signs at the orford end by the sea wall positively encouraged motorhomes.


----------

